# High End Air Rifles



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I have been toying with the idea of getting one of those high end one pump air rifles. Not looking to do too much in the lines of hunting with it, mostly just just squirells on the bird feeder and that sort of thing. If anybody has some experience good or bad I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

My father has a Gamo 1000fps single break and it works very well for dispatching squirrels. I have a Beeman 1000fps single break and in the past year i've taken around 50 just in the back yard.  I think i payed about $150 and it shoots very well.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a Gamo Silver shadow that shoots at 1,000 fps or they say it does. I really like mine. When I lived in my trailer house I could shoot almost the compleate length. I was able to shoot a quarter size group off hand at about 57 to 60 feet. I keep kicking around the idea of a scope for it but I do not shoot it enough for that any more. My house is not set up very well for shooting.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Take a look at some of the Korean big bore air rifles (9mm-.45-.50 cal) that are available at Pyramid Air. Pricey...like a standard firearm and they require a pump but the performance from what I have read (I do not own one but am seriously considering a buy) is amazing. The .45 cal model can shoot standard .45 ACP lead SWCs.
Pete
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/big-bore-90 ... yang.shtml


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a RWS Model 36 pellet rifle. It's a high quality air rifle made in West Germany and it shoots well. I would highly reccommend checking out the RWS rifles.


----------



## VarmintCong (Aug 28, 2007)

There are several factors that improve pellet gun fun:

pellet choice is critical to accuracy.

Also, technique: http://www.beeman.com/inacc.htm

if at all possible get a .22 caliber or larger. .17 is more for target shooting.

RWS look great, but $$$


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I just sold my RWS model 48 in 22cal, plenty of power but I was disappointed in its accuracy. I was was hoping it would shoot like a Marlin 22LR in terms of accuracy but at 35yds off the bench rest with a 4X scope the best it would do was 1 1/4" I killed one rabbit at 60yds but that was off the bench with lots of practice. I was told that the big piston spring slaming is what kills the accuracy. I've replaced it with a cheap Marlin bolt 22LR and I shoot CCI CB caps.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought the Gamo Hunter Extreme, 1200 FPS with .177 lead pellets. They claim 1600 FPS with their PBA. I use a 10.6 grain pellet. It is incredibly accurate and powerful. The only thing is it takes a little bit extra to cock it. It is a break barrel 1 shot .177 pellet rifle. The company claims it takes 58 lbs of force to cock it. I don't think it is that much. But it does take a little getting used to. It also weighs about 10 lbs. I don't really mind the weight. My BAR is over 10 lbs. But, I am also 6'8" and 265 I don't mind a little extra. My buddy gets a little tired using it after a while. But he can't pull my bow back either and it's only set at 70 lbs.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

If you are interested you can get it from Sportsman Guide for 479.97. But actually if you join the club for 29.99 it will cost you 431.97. The total cost would be 461.96. You can't beat that. It's a lot of fun.


----------

